
Show HN: Search Engine That Pays Your Student Loans for FREE. Over 1000 Users - browseu
http://browseu.com
======
i0nutzb
Isn't this similar to late '90s browser add-ons that used to pay you to have
their ads always displayed?

~~~
browseu
I'm not quite sure what you're referring to. I might have been too young
during that time. Just by the short description it sounds fairly different.
Bing and Google also display ads during your searches. Whether you notice them
or not. They keep 100% of the profit from those ads. We haven't changed
anything besides the business model. The only reason companies like Google
make as much money as they do is because so many people use their search
engine and continue to generate those ads. These companies make their money
from the actions of their users. Without those users there is no money. This
is why BrowseU gives back to its users in the form of student loans. They're
the reason money is generated from the ads and they should be compensated for
that.

~~~
i0nutzb
> The only reason companies like Google make as much money as they do is
> because so many people use their search engine and continue to generate
> those ads

I'm not very into this advertising mumbo jumbo, but you might be wrong here,
since Google have AdWords/AdSense on couple more sites than the search pages.
:)

Long story short, there were these companies that either had a browser add-on
or a stand alone app that filled 10-30% of your screen with ads, for which you
were paid by hour.

Some networks were so successful they even give free PCs :)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_to_surf](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_to_surf)
\-
[http://edition.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/12/17/free.pc.reut/](http://edition.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/12/17/free.pc.reut/)
\-
[http://www.angelfire.com/pe/home4u/cl204.html](http://www.angelfire.com/pe/home4u/cl204.html)

